# tracert example.com unable to resolve target system name



## MuddyDog (Feb 8, 2012)

Please forgive me but I am kind of new to all of this but my company recently purchased a custom domain name through In Motion Hosting (inmotionhosting.com) which has worked great up until today. As of this morning we are not able to view our webpage online (ronnysinc.com) or any inmotionhosting pages including our email accounts. However, we can view any other website and computers outside of our network seem to be able to view those pages without any problem.

When I open a command prompt and try to ping those sites I am faced with the following:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ronnys Landscaping>ping ronnysinc.com
Ping request could not find host ronnysinc.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Ronnys Landscaping>ping inmotionhosting.com
Ping request could not find host inmotionhosting.com. Please check the name and
try again.

C:\Users\Ronnys Landscaping>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.224.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.147: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.224.147: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.224.147: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.224.147: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 54ms, Maximum = 138ms, Average = 92ms

When I try to trace rt I am faced with this reply:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ronnys Landscaping>tracert ronnysinc.com
Unable to resolve target system name ronnysinc.com.

C:\Users\Ronnys Landscaping>tracert inmotionhosting.com
Unable to resolve target system name inmotionhosting.com.

C:\Users\Ronnys Landscaping>tracert google.com

Tracing route to google.com [74.125.224.147]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms 192.168.15.1
3

As you can see it works fine with any other website such as google. My initial thought was it was being blocked by our firewall but when I log into the router I do not see any firewall settings that would create this block. I also tried resetting the router and flushing the DNS with no success. I am now over my head and not sure what to do but I need a resolution, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## MuddyDog (Feb 8, 2012)

In Motion tech support determined the IP is not being blocked by the firewall. They had me flush the DNS cache which was unsuccessfull. Next I reset the modem with no success. They emailed me a copy of their ping results. and when I ping the IP that came up in their results (205.134.253.65) the ping is successfull.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

domain name resolves just fine for me.

do a nslookup ronnysinc.com and post the results along with a ipconfig /all results for review.


----------



## MuddyDog (Feb 8, 2012)

*Thanks, here are my results:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ronnys Landscaping>nslookup ronnysinc.com
Server: ronnyserver.ronnydomain.local
Address: 192.168.1.2

*** ronnyserver.ronnydomain.local can't find ronnysinc.com: Server failed

C:\Users\Ronnys Landscaping>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JOSE
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : ronnydomain.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ronnydomain.local

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ronnydomain.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-2B-CB-94-2D-06
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::495c:165d:a400:2f72%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.17(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 17, 2012 2:07:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 25, 2012 2:07:20 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242756555
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-26-FA-25-78-2B-CB-94-2D-06

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.ronnydomain.local:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ronnydomain.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Ronnys Landscaping>


----------



## shams.karamat (May 1, 2013)

Dear MuddyDog,

I have the same issue. Can you please let me know the solution if you have solved?

Looking to hear back soon

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please start your own thread on the subject after you have reviewed the preposting requirements so we can better serve you.


----------

